# Poulan 3000 chainsaw won't rev up, stalls.



## mojosail (Mar 23, 2010)

Poulan 3000 running fine for years. Replace the gas lines now and then. One new chain. This year it began to fade and stop after a dozen cuts. Replaced gas lines again. No better. Bought a carb kit and installed (used original adjusted lever). Problem is worse. Starts fine. Revs once or twice, then fades/stops. I don't think it is pulling gas. Muffler is open. Rings are free. Base of cylinder looks normal (no visible oil/leaks). Pulse line between crankcase and carb is good. Bellows between carb and cylinder is good. Rope pull feels like good compression. Cylinder walls look good. Tank and filter are clean. Tried it with the tank vent (porous brass) off. It runs better/longer with the choke half on. When I pull the gas line off the carb the gas is under pressure. Any ideas? She's an old friend. Been heating the house for 15-20 years. Thanks


----------



## bec98x (Jan 5, 2007)

Problem is worse. Starts fine. Revs once or twice, then fades/stops. 

sounds like crank seals. Pressure test crankcase.

Try to lift up the metering lever a small amount. also try adjusting carb screw out. (H)


----------



## mojosail (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks. Good ideas. A little new to the 2-stroke game. 
Since it ran great for years, I was stuck on leaving the lever and screws as they were. I'll try some adjustments. 
Never done any crank seals. Can a "shade tree" mechanic pressure test/replace the seals? Is that covered in another thread? Thanks again.


----------



## GlynnC (May 9, 2009)

mojosail said:


> Thanks. Good ideas. A little new to the 2-stroke game.
> Since it ran great for years, I was stuck on leaving the lever and screws as they were. I'll try some adjustments.
> Never done any crank seals. Can a "shade tree" mechanic pressure test/replace the seals? Is that covered in another thread? Thanks again.


Good question--I'd like to know this also!


----------



## mojosail (Mar 23, 2010)

*crankcase pressure test*

GlynnC, Try this link I found on line. Not exactly clear instructions, but gets ya started with some ideas... Also, a friend of mine says he has done some crank seals. Hardest part is getting to them. Just carefully pry old ones out and drift new ones in, like most other seals.

http://arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=56907&highlight=pressure+tester


----------



## GlynnC (May 9, 2009)

Thanks Mojosail, I'll read this, see if I can understand it, then give it a shot. I appreciate you passing this info on to me.

Glynn


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Before you start tearing it all apart, with it running spray carb/brakeparts cleaner along all the mating surfaces behind the carb and along the crankcase to see if the engine tempo changes, if it does you have found the leak and can take the appropriate action. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## mojosail (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks Geo. My situation. I feel a bit embarrassed. I finally screwed the high speed out 1/2 turn. Runs like new. Wood chips all over my jeans. Cut a 4' pile today after work. Waiting on wifey poo to stack. Not sure if carb adjustment is masking "weak" seals. Thanks Bec98x.


----------

